
Producing an Application for Both Desktop and Mobile - Tomte
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/780031/627399590709fb7a/
======
kristianp
From reading the article, the framework they used, Kirigami, should be avoided
due to lack of docs and lack of usage outside of KDE itself. He also mentioned
that QML is too bare-bones and very difficult to use.

